# Rocks Brewing Re-opening Harts Pub, The Rocks



## /// (13/12/09)

Rocks Brewing is re-opening Harts Pub, the Rocks Sydney, taking over the leasehold. 

The process began some months ago, with the final hurdle this Thursday the 17/12 with the matter going before the OLGR review panel. The process has been pretty smooth, so crossed fingers for the same with Thursdays' hearing. If not approved next month, will have to wait the till January.

The Pub is just around the corner from the Shangri-La and the Aussie Hotel. Its also a hop-skip-and jump from the likes of the Belgium Beer Bar, Red Oak and the Lord Nellie (the 3 Sheets is the best in years at the Nelly at the moment ... but I digress).

When the licence is granted, work will start. A new kitchen will be put in and installation of 12 new taps on each level. 5 taps will be Rocks Beers, the remaining 7 will be Australian Craft Brewed beer rotated regularly. The bar fridges will have a mix of bottled product, again mostly local Aussie fair, and some special ring-ins. A lot of effort is also being put into the wine/bubbles/cider/spirits list to ensure there is something for everyone. Lastly, when things are under control Real Ale will be served on a Friday/Saturday, then full time.

We'll let folks know how things go via the usual channels (Blogger, FB and the AHB). 

Scotty


----------



## Bizier (13/12/09)

Saah-weeeet!


----------



## white.grant (13/12/09)

Already looking forward to the opening!


----------



## Barry (13/12/09)

Great news Scotty.


----------



## .DJ. (13/12/09)

awesome! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE the Red Ale!!


----------



## /// (13/12/09)

The Red will likely be the first on handpump, had it last week at Real Ale Fest and it was tops ...


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/12/09)

Sounds awesome Scotty!


----------



## schooey (13/12/09)

/// said:


> The Pub is just around the corner from the Shangri-La ....



Oh damn shame that! Guess which hotel is on the top of my employers corporate preferred list of Hotels when staying in Sydney... 

I hope you take Amex and can do me a meals and drinks tab with a tax invoice, Scotty...


----------



## Doc (13/12/09)

Harts used to be a regular haunt for my office (being diagonally across the street from the office and all).
Really looking forward to it opening and being able to get some great beer close to the office (other than the Belgian Bier Cafe on the other side of the office). Good luck guys, and bring on January.

Doc


----------



## syd_03 (13/12/09)

Great to hear things are still progressing on that front Scotty.
Be great when it opens.

Cheers 
Jason.


----------



## /// (14/12/09)

schooey said:


> Oh damn shame that! Guess which hotel is on the top of my employers corporate preferred list of Hotels when staying in Sydney...
> 
> I hope you take Amex and can do me a meals and drinks tab with a tax invoice, Scotty...



Yep, can be billed straight back to your room or straight to you!

Will also be doing a '[email protected]' members card type thing, I take it you'de be happy to be a member?

Anyways, still at the mercy of the licensing, fingers crossed.

Scotty


----------



## O'Henry (15/12/09)

If you get this done before I leave, I will be there with friends on my final weekend. Am not hopeful though .


----------



## Muggus (15/12/09)

Been looking forward to this since hearing the good news at the Aussie Beer festival.
The Rocks has always been my favourite place in the city for drinking and this solidifys that reputation and gives me another leg on the "tour".


----------



## joshuahardie (15/12/09)

Cant wait for this to get off the ground

The AHB Sydney pub crawl is going to have a new home methinks


----------



## glennheinzel (15/12/09)

It will be great to have a place which is a cross between RedOak (good selection of own beers) and Taphouse (good range of beers from different brewers). Good luck with the venture.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/12/09)

Scotty, any chance you will be trading by the end of the month?

C&B
TDA


----------



## /// (17/12/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Scotty, any chance you will be trading by the end of the month?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Sorry, take 2 on reply. With licence grant we will take possession 1 Jan. Kitchen and beer line work will see us a few weeks later. We can always send pics of what you have missed to be right bastards?

Wont find out till the morning (tomorrow) about licensing and the next steps ...

Scotty


----------



## /// (18/12/09)

Giddy-up, Licence approved!

Scotty


----------



## .DJ. (18/12/09)

AWESOME!

Cant wait!!

what sort of other beers are you looking at having on Tap scotty?


----------



## /// (19/12/09)

.DJ. said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Cant wait!!
> 
> what sort of other beers are you looking at having on Tap scotty?



I dont feel so good ....

Will build up to 5 beers, got the current Red and Pale, will go to a Porter, Aussie Ale (taking the lead from Bridge road) and a 3% Bitter. Remaining taps will change around all the time, but focus is on Aussie beer. Will also do some specialities and stuff.

Scotty


----------



## vykuza (19/12/09)

Sound great - good luck with the licence Scotty. Let us know how it goes, I'm in that part of town a few times a week, might be a good excuse to drop in and sample some of your fine suds!


----------



## Jim_Levet (20/12/09)

The last time I had a beer at Hart's was when they had the Amber Ale from the old Full Sail Brewery. (anybody seen Bob?)
What an awesome result for the craft brewing industry in NSW!!!!!!!! We now have a "TRUE LOCAL"
See ya there
James


----------



## kirem (20/12/09)

/// said:


> Giddy-up, Licence approved!
> 
> Scotty



congratulations mate.


----------



## /// (21/12/09)

kirem said:


> congratulations mate.



Cheers mate. Now the fun begins. Just about to pic up the phone and spend alot of money on the cellar.

Scotty


----------



## gibbocore (21/12/09)

Great work mate, congratulations, rocks was my fav brewery at the aussie brew festival, so i've been eagerly awaiting this news.

i can assure you you'll have some regulars. (mainly me)


----------



## Swinging Beef (21/12/09)

this is excellent news


----------



## peter.brandon (21/12/09)

/// said:


> Cheers mate. Now the fun begins. Just about to pic up the phone and spend alot of money on the cellar.
> 
> Scotty



Excellent!

Being in Grosvenor Place i will have to make that my local now .... will also try to convience the troops here as well.

Cheers,
Plyers


----------



## matthendry (21/12/09)

Jim_Levet said:


> The last time I had a beer at Hart's was when they had the Amber Ale from the old Full Sail Brewery. (anybody seen Bob?)
> What an awesome result for the craft brewing industry in NSW!!!!!!!! We now have a "TRUE LOCAL"
> See ya there
> James



The only reason I ever drank at Harts was because they had Full Sail on Tap and I was selling their beer in the pubs in Newtown so I had to show a bit of support ,but I preferred to drink at the Aussie in the days when Jeff Scharer owned it,Im not sure know what Happened to Bob or Jen after the Harbour Company closed ,but I think they moved back to the US .


----------



## /// (1/1/10)

The line up is looking pretty strong. Will have at least 4 Rocks Beers in tow with 3 going in the cans next week and an opening line up of Stone and Wood, White Rabbit, Scharers, Long Board Pale, a few 5ibc Beers (funnily enough), Potters and crossed fingers some 4 Pines and Small Acres Cider ... 

Rock and Roll

Scotty


----------



## winkle (1/1/10)

That does look good, I know where to go for a drink next time I'm down B) .


----------



## Barry (1/1/10)

Can taste them already.


----------



## /// (3/1/10)

Had a tasting yesterday and it all went well; Porter keg blew in no time!

Scotty


----------



## Snowdog (3/1/10)

That line-up looks good! Between this place, Lord Nelson, and The Local Taphouse in Darlingburst, Sydney will be a better beer stop than when I was there last (Feb '07)


----------



## .DJ. (4/1/10)

when are you opening scotty?


----------



## /// (4/1/10)

.DJ. said:


> when are you opening scotty?



Will be later this month, we dont have a tight date as some of the things like the cellar are a bit of an unknown at the moment.

Scotty


----------



## /// (9/1/10)

Pretty exciting Friday, AG and O'Henry (the FORCE is strong in this Master ... tssskkkk!!!) banged in the 3% Bitter Friday morning and O'Henry and I rolled the Porter in on Friday arvo. 

Both are happily fermenting, will be good to see how they come out in the scaled up batches and what work we have to do on them from there. We are lucky to have the Red Ale and Pale bedded down, but excited to see how these 2 come out in the big system.

Rock On

Scotty


----------



## Barry (10/1/10)

Looks a bit like my system but without the picnic table.


----------



## Bizier (10/1/10)

Good work sir.

I will be leaving Sydney for WA soon, so I will have to pay a visit when you open.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/1/10)

I'm hoping they're up rock and rolling as I'm in town from late night on the 21st and head off evening of the 25th and would love to hit it up for something different while I'm in town.


----------



## winkle (10/1/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> I'm hoping they're up rock and rolling as I'm in town from late night on the 21st and head off evening of the 25th and would love to hit it up for something different while I'm in town.



:icon_offtopic: 
Here you go Geoff post 123


----------



## /// (10/1/10)

Hang on a sec, the terrible two-some is heading to WA? What, why, how? 

And speaking of WA (and those heading there), wheres O'Henry when you need him?


----------



## MCT (10/1/10)

I'm sticking my hand up!


----------



## /// (10/1/10)

MCT said:


> I'm sticking my hand up!



Ahh, Mon night 6pm? Arvo shift tomorrow ...


----------



## Weizguy (18/1/10)

bump. Is there an opening date yet? Was planning a day off work to attend


----------



## .DJ. (18/1/10)

double bump... assume it not open yet..??


----------



## Jez (18/1/10)

Opens around Australia Day according to The Local Taphouse blog:

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...ydney-in-3.html

I sure hope so!!!

Jez


----------



## /// (24/1/10)

Hello. Almost there, a few delays as things go. Cellar work started last Thursday and should be done Wednesday (just after Aussie Day - Dang). Will not be long after there that we will be open.

Will shoot some pics up tomorrow if I can ... 

Scotty


----------



## wabster (24/1/10)

Thanks Scotty, many of us eagerly await the re-opening of the Hart.

Any chance of the posting of a beer menu, with prices, once things are all go?

Or a website with same?

Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## taj (24/1/10)

Nice one Scotty, I'm in town the weekend of the 6th of Feb, so I hope you'll be crankin by then... keep me posted :beer:


----------



## /// (24/1/10)

taj said:


> Nice one Scotty, I'm in town the weekend of the 6th of Feb, so I hope you'll be crankin by then... keep me posted :beer:



My love, ohh but the exclamations!!! No Southern Bay beer to feature at such a young interval? In this trist we must we must canoodle; forth hast please send us the palateus! (more exclamations ... look away PoMo) !!!!!

Scotty


----------



## taj (25/1/10)

/// said:


> My love, ohh but the exclamations!!! No Southern Bay beer to feature at such a young interval? In this trist we must we must canoodle; forth hast please send us the palateus! (more exclamations ... look away PoMo) !!!!!
> 
> Scotty



Scotty, have you been snorting the hops again???


----------



## /// (25/1/10)

taj said:


> Scotty, have you been snorting the hops again???



Maybe just a little ...


----------



## taj (25/1/10)

/// said:


> Maybe just a little ...



Mmm... not the Colombian one's again??? :blink:


----------



## /// (25/1/10)

taj said:


> Mmm... not the Colombian one's again??? :blink:



I'd much prefer your beer ... are you going to promise the good AHB brethren in Sydney a pallet of your wares next month??

Scotty


----------



## /// (27/1/10)

Cellar going in, the Kitchen is a-go-go, beer arriving, beer going into kegs, getting close folks!

Scotty


----------



## bitterman (27/1/10)

My breath is bated


----------



## Barry (27/1/10)

I hope you catch something with it


----------



## /// (28/1/10)

We have a kitchen today, new bar/kitchen floors and beer arriving. Must be opening soon ey!


----------



## Jez (29/1/10)

just in time for my no drinkie Feb


----------



## Barry (29/1/10)

No drink Feb before noon for me too.


----------



## .DJ. (29/1/10)

scotty, got a confirmed beer list for opening?

although, I'm not sure I can go past a Rocks Red Ale.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## /// (29/1/10)

DJ

Beers coming in ... so far

Rocks 1809 Pale
Rocks Irish Red
Rocks Porter
Rocks Bitter
Cider (likely Pipsquek)
Stone and Wood Draught
Scharers Bock
Murrays Pils and Whale Ale
Potters Kolsch
Wicked Elf Pale
5IBC Wit (i really like what AG is doing here)

Will stay that way for 6-8 week then move around. The fridge has a mix as well, and will move around as well. 

Scotty


----------



## .DJ. (29/1/10)

/// said:


> DJ
> 
> Beers coming in ... so far
> 
> ...



Nice lineup!!!


----------



## vykuza (29/1/10)

/// said:


> DJ
> 
> Beers coming in ... so far
> 
> ...




Scotty, I wish you were open this afternoon! Great line up


----------



## nick_wilko (2/2/10)

Any updates on the grand opening?


----------



## /// (2/2/10)

Almost ... almost. Just a few things to get done, which were a bit unexpected to Mark and Andy who are the main drivers for the opening. So looks like it will fall into early next week. I have the easy part, beer is made and ready to go on tap!

Scotty


----------



## Frank (2/2/10)

/// said:


> Almost ... almost. Just a few things to get done, which were a bit unexpected to Mark and Andy who are the main drivers for the opening. So looks like it will fall into early next week. I have the easy part, beer is made and ready to go on tap!
> 
> Scotty


Sounds good, I hope you don't run into similar issues to Sam with licensing dragging out. I will be in Sydney on the 20th, so hopefully it will be all go by then.


----------



## /// (2/2/10)

Luckily we have our license, this is just a few delays on the cellar and the Sydney Harbour Foreshore side. Couple of forms and the like not received and processed yadda yadda.

We had a private function on Sat and the pub scrubs up pretty well I must say. But very much look forward to pulling the first pint, its been a journey.

Scotty


----------



## Cortez The Killer (2/2/10)

Did you end up putting a beer engine in Scotty?


----------



## /// (2/2/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Did you end up putting a beer engine in Scotty?



Not yet, will have a block on the python to use a cooling saddle for casks, but will wait till things are opening and running till we put on the hand pulls. Or there could be a random post on twitter when hand pulled beer goes on ... will keep folks guessing ... you never know what is in the cool room at the moment ...

Scotty


----------



## .DJ. (2/2/10)

So when is the Rocks Brewing Co. comp happening so one of us can have our own beers on tap?


----------



## Curry (2/2/10)

/// said:


> Or there could be a random post on twitter when hand pulled beer goes on



Scotty, whats the Twitter account name?

Cheers


----------



## /// (3/2/10)

Curry said:


> Scotty, whats the Twitter account name?
> 
> Cheers



Rocks Brewing Co I think ...


----------



## /// (7/2/10)

Still taping our fingers waiting for SHFA, when we here form them we have 2 days of work then will be open ...


----------



## /// (8/2/10)

Some Pics from the work so far ... waiting waiting waiting ... Facebook Pics

Scotty


----------



## eric8 (8/2/10)

Looking good, can't wait to try some of the beers.


----------



## /// (8/2/10)

eric8 said:


> Looking good, can't wait to try some of the beers.



Which are in the cellar and also waiting ... :beerbang:


----------



## rclemmett (12/2/10)

Open?


----------



## /// (12/2/10)

Rob2 said:


> Open?



Soon ... pulled the first beer today after the water test. No leaks, but Doc was happily waiting for QA purposes ....

Scotty


----------



## white.grant (12/2/10)

/// said:


> Soon ... pulled the first beer today after the water test. No leaks, but Doc was happily waiting for QA purposes ....
> 
> Scotty



is that a quiff? 

You rocker you......


grant


----------



## schooey (13/2/10)

Was disappointed Wednesday night... for a little while anyway. Stayed at the Shangri-La specifically to give Harts a run but it was shut up tighter than a nuns habit. Good news was I wandered up the road to The Lord Nelson and the Old Admiral and the Chili prawn pizza are still awesome...

Get your finger out, Scotty, can't wait forever...


----------



## Doc (13/2/10)

/// said:


> Soon ... pulled the first beer today after the water test. No leaks, but Doc was happily waiting for QA purposes ....
> 
> Scotty



I was indeed.
Surprised how well the phone cam pics cam out.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AussieJosh (16/2/10)

So this place is now open? Ill be in Sydney this weekend for the UFC! and would love to pay this pub a visit!


----------



## Doc (16/2/10)

The latest update this week was that they would unfortunately not be opening this week.
That was from their Facebook page here.

Doc


----------



## /// (16/2/10)

Unfortunately no ...

Add a couple of public servants to the mix and we are pretty antsie - we are already to go, even if the various departments involved are not. Will know more in the next 48 hours, it should be now be days ...

Scotty


----------



## AussieJosh (16/2/10)

Thanks for the replys! Good luck with everything! I hope more pubs throughout Australia move in this direction!


----------



## joshuahardie (17/2/10)

Fingers crossed you are open on Monday afternoon

I am in the area and want to give harts a try....


----------



## /// (20/2/10)

1 useless approval down, one to go ...


----------



## /// (22/2/10)

A kitchen is amongst our midst , just waiting useless approval #2 ... Doc did look mighty comfortable at the bar today I must admit ...


----------



## MCT (22/2/10)

You have the patience of a saint Scotty, it must be eating you alive.
It'll be worth it mate! Can't wait!


Don't drink it all Doc....


----------



## taj (23/2/10)

I feel your pain Scotty... :angry:


----------



## Stuster (2/3/10)

Any news on this, Scotty?


----------



## /// (3/3/10)

One weeeee little signature to go ... one more!


----------



## Barry (3/3/10)

I will sign it if that helps.


----------



## redbeard (4/3/10)

Name the recalcitrant NSW dept / office !


----------



## /// (5/3/10)

Well at least you can get a sneak preview of 1 of the 2 new beers at the Tap House. Rocks Cribbs Porter is on tap and we encourage you to get to the Taphouse STAT. And whilst there, drink plenty, the Taphouse boys are our inspiration!

Scotty


----------



## wabster (5/3/10)

Still waiting with bated breath for opening announcement 

Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/3/10)

Scotty are you just drawing this out so we are all busting to visit Harts? Thereby increasing patronage??? Thereby increasing beer sales???????


----------



## /// (5/3/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Scotty are you just drawing this out so we are all busting to visit Harts? Thereby increasing patronage??? Thereby increasing beer sales???????



If there is any more draw I reckon Mark will kill someone! Sadly no, just waiting on SHFA and Shangri-La to get the old BIC out and scribble.

The cellar is filled with beer, the bar is stocked ... and so we wait. Impatiently ...

Scotty


----------



## /// (7/3/10)

Just got in from Kevin the Chef running thru the menu. Faaaark, can he cook a bit of pork or what! Jalapeno Poppers were also tops, and I made it round the horn .... a beer from each tap. But was soft, only doing half pints ... followed by Andrew and Aussie Mick ... but I was the first to do it!

Scotty


----------



## Jim_Levet (7/3/10)

/// said:


> I made it round the horn .... a beer from each tap.
> Scotty



So what is up the taps? I will be walking past Harts late this arvo after lunch at The Lord & a quick look at whatever The Aust has on it's taps. It can't be too much longer until I can stop at Harts can it?

James


----------



## Thommo (10/3/10)

Scotty is it True? Just got an interesting message from Facebook that it'll be open tomorrow from 11am. Please tell me it's true. I'm seeing clients in the city tomorrow and morning and might have to grab a sneaky before heading back to the office.


----------



## white.grant (10/3/10)

If it's on FB it has to be true, right?


----------



## wabster (10/3/10)

Yeah saw the Facebook entry, opening is the 11th March at 11am, seems quite a good time to open.

I hope to make it in there some time next week, do we have a confirmed beer and food menu yet?

Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## /// (10/3/10)

"Swoosh" go the sound of doors opening!

So yep, as Grant has surmised correctly, if you see it on the Internet .... its kinda true. Needless to say, as well prepared as we will be, there will be lots of things to figure out as we go along. In the first few weeks there will be lots of bugs to iron out, please be a bit forgiving, especially the new staff and beers.

Must dash, another 6am morning tomorrow.

Scotty


----------



## barls (10/3/10)

might have to have my fair well drinks here when i leave the boat.


----------



## Doc (10/3/10)

I have a posse organised for lunch time and am working on another for after work (although I can't hang back too long).

Hope to see some AHB faces to help launch another great craft beer icon for Sydney.

Doc


----------



## /// (10/3/10)

Doc said:


> I have a posse organised for lunch time and am working on another for after work (although I can't hang back too long).
> 
> Hope to see some AHB faces to help launch another great craft beer icon for Sydney.
> 
> Doc



No doubt you'll be in Docs' corner ...


----------



## glennheinzel (11/3/10)

A mate and I made it there for a couple of beers with Doc, Petesbrew, Jazzafish (+ Phrak turned up at the end). 

I had some good beers (Rocks Pale Ale, Stone & Wood and Schwartz Pale Ale), great food (chips +jalapeno poppers), good company... they're on to a winner.

Congrats and best wishes to Scotty etc.


----------



## .DJ. (11/3/10)

Will have to make a trip in thats for sure....


----------



## Muggus (11/3/10)

Oh hell yeah! I'm stoked to hear about this, couldn't have come at a better time...i'll be in the city on Friday and Saturday nights this week!

Good work Scotty, really looking forward to checking the place out!


----------



## brendo (11/3/10)

Looks like I will be up in Sydney Wednesday night, so hopefully I will get the chance to pop my head in and take a gander.

Brendo


----------



## syd_03 (11/3/10)

brendo said:


> Looks like I will be up in Sydney Wednesday night, so hopefully I will get the chance to pop my head in and take a gander.
> 
> Brendo


SWMBO has checked out your website and has offered to be your cider taste tester for your planed cider if it eventuates.


----------



## mckenry (11/3/10)

/// said:


> "Swoosh" go the sound of doors opening!
> 
> So yep, as Grant has surmised correctly, if you see it on the Internet .... its kinda true. Needless to say, as well prepared as we will be, there will be lots of things to figure out as we go along. In the first few weeks there will be lots of bugs to iron out, please be a bit forgiving, especially the new staff and beers.
> 
> ...



You beauty! Coincidence or what? Girl at work just gave me all these 'value vouchers' or something along those lines.
Hey Hey Harts pub - 2 for the price of 1
See ya soon scotty!


----------



## syd_03 (12/3/10)

Went tonight for a few hours. Place looks great and the beers tasted even better.
Menu looks good too, Just had wedges as had dinner waiting at home. Had a good chat to Mark and his lovely wife and the bar staff seem like a friendly bunch.

As a bonus I got to witness the beer fountain up close.....


----------



## /// (12/3/10)

Cheers fella's for coming in. You know who your mates are when one of them (Doc), is standing outside at 10.30am after rescheduling a meeting to 8am so he could order the first pint over the bar.

Scotty


----------



## cwbrown07 (12/3/10)

Sounds like today is a good day for wandering down and testing what is on tap - hopefully will make it at lunch time


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/3/10)

/// said:


> Cheers fella's for coming in. You know who your mates are when one of them (Doc), is standing outside at 10.30am after rescheduling a meeting to 8am so he could order the first pint over the bar.
> 
> Scotty





Every pub has blokes like these .. they are called "alcoholics"

Good stuff me Harties, I assume it'll be on the AHB Pub Crawl no doubt !


----------



## Doc (12/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Every pub has blokes like these .. they are called "alcoholics"



I prefer the term enthusiastic connoisseur 

Fantastic to have Harts open. The food and beer selection (both draft and bottle) is awesome.

Doc


----------



## piraterum (12/3/10)

I dropped by the other day and I was impressed. Nice work Scotty! 

A refreshing change to all the souless pubs around decked out in stainless steel, TVs killing any kind of conversation and just the usual suspects on tap. I tried the Rocks Brewery Pale Ale and the Schwartz Brewery Pale ale both of which were great.

One question - what is the story with 315ml glasses?? I wasn't the only patron questioning this strange glass size. The guy behind the bar didn't seem familiar with beer glass sizes and didn't know what people meant asking if they were schmiddy's lol

I was relieved pint glasses were available. Why no schooners? we are in oz afterall not the UK


----------



## /// (12/3/10)

Well someone (Mark) just wanted pints ... but that would not work. Compromise is probably the word. I'm a pint man though ... like my straight and nonicks.

Glad you went in, the Schwartz is really nice ey!

Scotty


----------



## Muggus (14/3/10)

Manage to drop by on Friday afternoon.
Really like the place; good atmosphere and location. I especially love the beer selection...not a macro in site. 
Had a Stone and Wood draught, 1809 Pale Ale, the porter...can't remember the name...and 5 Islands Hefeweizen, which I was very impressed with in particular.
Definately will drop by again next time i'm down.


----------



## Jim_Levet (14/3/10)

Impressive venue with a nice friendly feel to the place. Good food, good service, great range of beers. I was particularly impressed with the foam lacing down the side of the glass, although I am not certain whether this should be attributed to the quality of the beer or the brand new glasses?
Is there anyone else who has noticed the boring range of mega-swill that is taking over the taps at Hart's over-hyped neighbour?

Keep up the great work!

James


----------



## Barry (15/3/10)

Was ther for several hours yesterday afternoon while the wife looked around the modern art gallery. Enjoyed all the beers I had. The porter was excellent, loved the red ale and the wit. The 3% bitter was full of flavour. We enjoyed the ploughman's lunch for an early dinner. The staff were very friendly and interested in beer. Great pub.


----------



## brendo (17/3/10)

Up in Sydney for work an enjoying a pint of the porter currently - bloody nice drop!!


----------



## hughman666 (25/3/10)

was there yesterday, had the 1809 pale and never moved off it, was too good!!


----------



## Goofinder (25/3/10)

Managed to find this place on Tuesday evening eventually after walking all over The Rocks for about 45 minutes because I couldn't remember the address. Had the Red Ale and the Porter which was rather tasty. 

Nice place, just a pity it's in Sydney!


----------



## barls (25/3/10)

i was there yesterday and really enjoyed myself. the mrs liked the food so ill be let back again


----------



## MCT (11/4/10)

Nice little mention in todays Herald:
Link


----------



## Barry (11/4/10)

Who is "Mr Morgan"?


----------



## /// (11/4/10)

Barry said:


> Who is "Mr Morgan"?



My dad ...


----------

